# Southern Calif Women's Sailing Convention



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

WOMEN ONLY PLEASE

Once again ladies it is that time of the year for the Southern Calif Women's Sailing Convention on Feb 2 held at Marina Del Rey, Calif. If you need to improve your skills in certain areas, learn about sailing or just be with other women sailors this is the place to be. 
I plan on attending if I am not in Captain school at the time. If enough women are interested I might have a line on a boat that we can sail the day before and after the convention. We will charter it for the weekend and sleep on it so no hotel costs will incur. Any questions please Private Message me. 
Melissa


----------



## DebCon (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm very interested in your idea. Have sent a message to your yahoo account with my information. Please contact me.
Deborah
Pearson 26 #1396
San Diego, Ca.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Deb I email back to you today. Let me know if you get it.


----------



## DebCon (Jul 13, 2007)

I replied to your yahoo again. Hope to connect for the convention.
Deb


----------

